# What zone are you in?



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2010)

Time for a poll! I would think most of the ST members are pretty spread out, but there's only one way to find out what hardiness (agricultural zone) are you in?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2010)

Well it is kind of difficult to tell now that weather conditions tend to change, but I answered based on the past data for my area.


----------



## Clark (Apr 10, 2010)

If I'm 6b, should I round up?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there an international zone map? I'm in zone 2b, according to the Canadian map.


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2010)

What zone is Canberra in ?

David


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 10, 2010)

Twilight zone


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey, there's no choice for zone 11! oke: That's where I need to be... here in zone 3 we just had a very windy, very cold snowstorm!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2010)

A Japanese map was drawn up sometime ago. I fall somewhere in the 9a-9b boundary, but honestly, this area hasn't gone below 25 F since I've lived here.



Kevin said:


> Is there an international zone map? I'm in zone 2b, according to the Canadian map.



They've worked out maps for many countries, but I don't think a world map exists. I've always found this system to be silly though since it doesn't really help with growing stuff since climate is the most important issue when growing plants, not the coldest average temperature recorded in any given year.



parvi_17 said:


> Hey, there's no choice for zone 11! oke: That's where I need to be...



You and me both! Good point since several of our members definitely are in zone 11 or higher (I think it goes up to 14, or something like that). Even in the states though zone 11 exists in the Florida Keys, extreme southern California, and of course Hawaii.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 10, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You and me both! Good point since several of our members definitely are in zone 11 or higher (I think it goes up to 14, or something like that). Even in the states though zone 11 exists in the Florida Keys, extreme southern California, and of course Hawaii.



Cool, I didn't know they went higher than 11 (I've only ever looked at the USDA map). In that case, I want to be in zone 14 or whatever the hottest is! :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> Cool, I didn't know they went higher than 11 (I've only ever looked at the USDA map). In that case, I want to be in zone 14 or whatever the hottest is! :evil:



Really! Are you sure? Go to southeast Asia. Places like extreme southern China, Malaysia, Cambodia, Sumatra....I think you might be singing a different tune come April!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2010)

I would love to be in zone 8 but I got half of that by birth.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> They've worked out maps for many countries, but I don't think a world map exists. I've always found this system to be silly though since it doesn't really help with growing stuff since climate is the most important issue when growing plants, not the coldest average temperature recorded in any given year.



Good point, which is why the Canadian system might be more accurate than the American system, and maybe others. http://sis.agr.gc.ca/cansis/nsdb/climate/hardiness/intro.html


----------



## etex (Apr 10, 2010)

Zone 8 now, but lived 34 years in Zone 5.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2010)

emydura said:


> What zone is Canberra in ?
> 
> David



Try this: http://www.anbg.gov.au/hort.research/zones.html I found it on this page: http://treesandshrubs.about.com/od/treeshrubbasics/tp/worldhardinesszones.htm which might be helpful to people in other areas of the world.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's the map they made up for Japan:

"Hardiness Zones Japan"


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2010)

Tennessee has enough elevation changes and seems to be on the edge of the Southward shift of the Jet Stream as it whips around in the winter. Until fairly recently most of TN was considered in 6, but now most is in 7. My house is on the TN divide, where there was a pocket of 6A in the middle of the state, but probably upgraded to 6b. The eastern end of the state is mountainous, and more like 6 at the bottom to 5 at elevation. The west end of the state is low elevation swamp, so firmly in 7 (but feels like 8).

My little pocket is pretty interesting in that on the north side of the road, you find the "northern form" or at the southern end of the range for many of plants and amphibians common in the north, while south of my house you find the southern examples. You can also find examples of northern and southern intergrade forms in the woods around here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2010)

Neat to live on the edge like that Rick. Same thing applies here in southern Japan - temperate climes meet subtropical ones.

An interesting view of all the world's zones:

"World Hardiness Zones"


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> Cool, I didn't know they went higher than 11 (I've only ever looked at the USDA map). In that case, I want to be in zone 14 or whatever the hottest is! :evil:




You can get Spinal Tap amplifiers that go to 11!!!

It's "1 louder than 10":wink:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 10, 2010)

Zone 7 is fine for me.... we haven't reached 0 F in decades...


----------



## tenman (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! I'm the ONE in #6! We used to be in 5 but now we're in 6 here in central Ohio. Must be the longer winter, now we only have three frost-free months, June/July/August, whereas 15 years ago I put my orchids out in early March and brought them back in after halloween, now it'd be end of May to beginning of Sept. What can I say? Global cooling! it's a crazy mixed-up world and I'm stir-crazy after doing all my research, emailing, catalog reading and finalizing my pre-orders for Redlands!


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Try this: http://www.anbg.gov.au/hort.research/zones.html I found it on this page: http://treesandshrubs.about.com/od/treeshrubbasics/tp/worldhardinesszones.htm which might be helpful to people in other areas of the world.



Thanks Kevin

Based on the Australian classification Canberra is a Zone 2. But then relative to the US system it starts at 7b. So I'm not sure if that makes it an 8. It gets down to around -8oC during winter in anycase.

"This hardiness zone map from the Australian National Botanic Gardens represents a modified version of the USDA zones, because, as the website says, "This is because Australia, in winter, is much warmer than most of North America in winter, so the lowest US zones aren't needed. All of Australia (excluding Macquarie Island) is covered by just over four US zones (7b to 11). To make the map more useful to Australians I have created 7 zones to fit our climatic range, and used metric units."


----------



## Ernie (Apr 10, 2010)

Zone 5 outside; zone 13 inside!

-Ernie


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2010)

I moved the first round of orchids (mostly paphs insigne, armeniacum, micranthum and related species) outdoors a week ago....after this week I'll move some more out. Although April 25 is the "official" last date for frost here, I haven't seen a frost after April 3 in about 10 years. It was 92 on wed...today it was in the 40's.


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2010)

So I liv e in Zone 6 close to Zone 5. 

Never looked at this before you make this asking


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2010)

Have all are Nordic contingency thrown in yet?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2010)

If Eric M. says 7, then 7 it is!


----------

